# Canon 5D mk3 to be out soon



## Bossy (Feb 22, 2012)

Check it out Canon peeps! I'm almost jealous of the dual card capabilities
The Canon 5D mk3 &#8220;Final Leak&#8221; &#8211; 61 Point AF, $3500! &#8211; Cameratalk w/ Matthew Saville tutorial


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Between the new body and the new 24-70L II...its not chump change for Canon from a sucker like me!


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2012)

*waits for the official release info* though if its only a week away the rumours might actually be half worth listening too


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Over....are you getting somehting new...maybe?


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I wish! 
the 120-300mm cleaned me out - asides which if I had the money to spend on that body I'd be looking at big white L glass  (or lighting gear).

Plus I need a new computer at some point too ....


----------



## Scuba (Feb 22, 2012)

I am interested to see what the official release specs are.  I just hope it isn't like the d800....36MP craziness.


----------

